# Burning .dmg file woes!



## omegaroot (Sep 11, 2001)

I feel kinda silly posting this but I am totally stumped! Ive been on the mac platform for several years and with the advent of OS X consider myself to be somewhat unix literate. Well here goes....

Im trying to burn a .dmg file as a disk image, for educational purposes of course. Toast TI preview refuses to do it. Toast TI 5.0 and 4.2 refuse to do it booting under 9, in addition OS 9's disk copy cannot convert the .dmg to .img cause it has no idea what .dmg's are. X's diskcopy is damn near useles for anything other then mounting the .dmg's. I tried burning the mounted .dmg volume with Toast TI preview to no avail. And I did attempt to use DMG Maker to convert it to a .img, which didnt work either.


Can anyone give me some pointers, info, experience, solutions, anything about how to get this to work? Or I am stuck up a creek without a paddle here?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## thegazer (Sep 15, 2001)

if anyone can shed some light onto this issue.. I would be very interested..


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 15, 2001)

Why not just drag and drop the files from the mounted .dmg to an HSF+ toast disk?


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 16, 2001)

Friends of mine say that DiskCopy 6.5 can do it. Also, they have told me that in 6.5b11, you can make CDs right from it. They don't think it will be available for Mac OS X, as they told me it is a Classic app.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 16, 2001)

I tried disc copy.... I think what it did was to make a shortcut to that disc... weird...


Admiral


----------



## vikingstad (Sep 16, 2001)

You have to use the Disk Copy 6.5 beta (which is 11 right now I believe) to be able to burn .dmg images in OS X or OS 9 (it's a carbon app).

If you are trying to burn 5g48, read the pdf that came with it. As it states you also have the possibility to convert the image (in Disk Copy) and then open the converted image in Toast for burning.

Good luck!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 16, 2001)

you can convert it to a toast image in the terminal using the hdutils  command


----------



## zerorex (Sep 17, 2001)

Just trying to burn a bootable copy of 5F48, and need to find Disk Copy 6.5...  Can anyone tell me were I can locate it??

Thanks,
~Z~


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 17, 2001)

go into the terminal and execute this command
hdiutil convert -format UDTO TargetImage.dmg -o OutputImage.img -noext

this will convert the image to a toast iamge which you can then burn


----------



## omegaroot (Sep 17, 2001)

thanks for your help everyone, especially admiralak and vikingstad.

im really interested in the hdutil command (starting to enjoy unix) as far as diskcopy goes i guess im in a standby mode unless apple is releasing it to their student developers...ill have to check that out....

thanks again.


----------



## thegazer (Sep 17, 2001)

great... 
now.. I don't have a cd burner on my mac, so I have to user NERO on my PC to burn it.. since it is a totally different area..
anyone know what's the option I have to user to burn it?
thanks


----------



## thegazer (Sep 18, 2001)

yiihaaaaa!!
finally, all my bandwidth for downloading 5g48 is not a waste after all!
thanks to you guys!!


.... happily running 5g48


----------



## serpicolugnut (Sep 18, 2001)

10.1's DiskCopy can burn a .dmg to CD. It can also convert .dmg to a .cdr (Toast) image file. This is as of Build 5G48.


----------

